# Compilateur cobol ?



## Tomy (16 Avril 2004)

Salut, ...

Je recherche désepérement un compilateur cobol sous MacOS X
J'en ai besoin pour un projet d'école ... 

Merci

Thomas


----------



## Couhoulinn (17 Avril 2004)

il n'y en a pas. tu es à l'IRAM avec tonton? lol


----------



## Tomy (17 Avril 2004)

non, ... je suis pas à l' IRAM (à Nivelles ?)

Sinon, je viens de trouver open-cobol (avec fink).
http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/package.php/open-cobol


----------



## Couhoulinn (18 Avril 2004)

l'IRAm est à Mons. open-cobol, je l'avais vu il y a deux ans mais il était pas très stable... c'est ptet une bonne idée de l'essayer. faut voir au niveau de la compilation, s'il est bien...

s'il est dans fink , c'est qu'il doit avoir muri.

Namur ou Bruxelles alors? lol

Moi je fais un graduat en informatique à l'IRAM. je suis en stage now, à Babel Technologies.


----------



## Tomy (18 Avril 2004)

Bon, ... après avoir un peu ramé avec l'install de fink et d'open-cobol (il a mit presque 2h à se compiler/s'installer ) il me met des erreur de syntaxe lors de la compilation alors que mon binome (sous win) n'a aucun probleme ....

Je viens donc de réinstaller (provisoirement j'espère) VPC avec win 98
J'ai pris le compilateur visoc (Visual Object Cobol).


Mais oui, l' IRAM, ... j'ai koté un an en face (dans les batiment de l' HMH) ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais je suis a Bruxelles now. Paul Lambin (IPL).


----------



## Couhoulinn (18 Avril 2004)

Je vais ptet essayer de l'installer aussi tiens! on verra ce que ça donne...

IPL, c'est le meilleur graduat en informatique de gestion francophone de Belgique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... accroche-toi! si tu fais du cobol à Paul Lambin, tu es en 1ère année.

Tu as aussi installé finkCommander? C'est un GUI pour fink, il facilite le boulot. Même si je préfère faire des petits apt-get à la Debian, je l'utilise de temps en temps.


----------



## Tomy (21 Avril 2004)

> si tu fais du cobol à Paul Lambin, tu es en 1ère année.



Correct  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu es passé par la ?




> Tu as aussi installé finkCommander? C'est un GUI pour fink, il facilite le boulot. Même si je préfère faire des petits apt-get à la Debian, je l'utilise de temps en temps



Non, j'ai pas installé finkCommander car je n'en connaissais pas l'existence.
Je vais le tester vu que j'ai pas l'esprit unixiens ...

Tu as pour finir retesté open-cobol ? car moi j'ai abandonnée l'idee vu que je travaille maintenant avec Virtual PC ...

Thomas


----------

